# English stirrup leathers - what length do I need?



## rumba12 (Aug 15, 2010)

My DH is 6'3" and his leathers are around 59". Too long is fine, but too short is kind of a pain.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome ! Thanks so much!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The kinda "standard" length for dressage leathers is 60 (by that I mean most brands I looked into go with this length). And that's what I have (I'm 5'8" with long legs). Now for me it's just enough, however with you being 6'2" you may want to look into 62"-64" may be. 

I bought this pair: Dover Saddlery | Marcel Toulouse Dressage Stirrup Leathers . (awesome quality!) 

This is longer one: Dover Saddlery | Stübben Dressage Stirrup Leathers . 

Another problem with too short leathers, if the end is too short after you adjust it may not have enough length left to fit into that "leather end strap" (the one towards the back of saddle). Sorry, don't know how to explain it correctly...


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Just measure your arm from finger tip to elbow and make sure you have a couple of inches spare. 

At least that is what I would do.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Saskia said:


> Just measure your arm from finger tip to elbow and make sure you have a couple of inches spare.
> 
> At least that is what I would do.


I think you're talking about stirrup length as far as right as I'm about to get on - I'm talking about the leathers themselves, when they are off of the saddle.  Thanks though!

KV - thanks! And I know exactly what you're talking about. The extra leather that you usually tuck into the slip behind your leg. I've had that problem before... it's very irritating. Haha


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Snookeys said:


> I think you're talking about stirrup length as far as right as I'm about to get on - I'm talking about the leathers themselves, when they are off of the saddle.  Thanks though!



Yeah sort of. If you double the length and add a little bit it should still work out fine. Theoretically you ride with stirrups that length, double it for each side, and then add extra inches for adjustment/tucking in. I'd measure the double length to the halfway hole, so I can go up or down. Just a thought.


----------

